# Holmes co gators



## jayhoward (Sep 9, 2011)

got drawn for holmes county alligator tags and honestly don't know much about it at all.been looking on Google maps and see a few good size lakes and ponds not far north of i-10 but as far as boat ramps near by im lost.still got a while to scout and figure it out but any advice helps.thanks


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I can give you some pointers...if you're wanting to fish the river, I'm mostly familiar with the hwy 2 area. There is a gator that hangs out about half a mile south of the hwy 2 bridge thats about 10ft. He's been around that area for as long as I can remember. 

If you go a little bit further south, there is a place called Vaughn Dead River that is off the main river (not accessible through main river unless really high) that is loaded with gators. It has a sand boat ramp and the river has to be just right to launch and 4x4 would be the best option.

Another option, is Sand Hammock Lake in Esto. No public ramp but there is a private one where you slip a few dollars in a mailbox and you can launch from their sand ramp. The lake is full of lilly pads and cypress trees. Full of gators to my knowledge also.

Good ramps on the river:
HWY 2- Good but the river has to be really high, can not launch when low
Curry Ferry- Excellent ramp even when water gets low
Baker's Landing- Good ramp when water is low
Cerrogordo Landing- fair ramp
Carryville hwy 90- Good ramp


----------



## jayhoward (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks skiff.are all these places you say in holmes county? because I can't stray down into Washington.thanks alot


----------



## jayhoward (Sep 9, 2011)

shoot me a pm if you get a chance I'd like to get some more info on how to get to these places.thanks alot


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

jayhoward said:


> thanks skiff.are all these places you say in holmes county? because I can't stray down into Washington.thanks alot


Yes, all are in Holmes County. The city limits of carryville is actually washington county but the river is the line so you're fine. I'd just go up river from there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, you live in Escambia and got drawn fer Holmes??? You got a camp down there I hope??? Good luck!


----------



## jayhoward (Sep 9, 2011)

yea go figure that was my last choice and that's what I drew oh well I'll take what I can get.but yea have family in Vernon and chipley so I'll be good:thumbsup:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

So when you draw a tag for a certain county, you can harvest one from any body of water you can access legally or with permission?


----------



## jayhoward (Sep 9, 2011)

yep to my understanding


----------



## Jackson Yak (Apr 27, 2015)

Some good size gators in Lake Victor but it is electric motor only.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Jackson Yak said:


> Some good size gators in Lake Victor but it is electric motor only.


This is true. The back corner is pretty shallow and is where most of the gators stay isolated so it might would be easy to gator hunt it. Idk though...not a "gator hunter."


----------



## jayhoward (Sep 9, 2011)

is it legal to gator hunt there? I'm not sure myself.ive never heard of it but will be looking into it thanks a lot


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

jayhoward said:


> is it legal to gator hunt there? I'm not sure myself.ive never heard of it but will be looking into it thanks a lot


Yes, it's a public lake with a public ramp. You're good to hunt there. The hunting can't be any worse than the fishing is there lol


----------



## Jackson Yak (Apr 27, 2015)

On Lake Victor look around the West side onespecially where there power lines cross the lake. 

Did work for Gulf Power there a few years back and saw a few gooduns. With electric motor only they seemed less spooked than ones sinking under upon hearing an outboardioutboard.

Public ramp is on East side so quite a troll over but might be worth it.

I will say there is some gooduns in the river, especially up in the sloughs or backwater. At the Hwy 2 ramp there is a creek that dumps in within spitting distance North of the ramp, fished there in a kayak last summer and came across one 10-11 foot. Luckily it just let me drift by coming and going while it had found a little patch of sun in their to bask.


----------



## jayhoward (Sep 9, 2011)

heck yea thanks for the info


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I hunted Lake Victor a couple years ago, needed a smaller boat. There were two gators in there at the time, one was a good one well over 10' and the other 7 or 8. We snagged the big gator with a rod and reel but he went under some sunken logs and got away. He stayed in the slough in the back and came out at dark. This was a couple years ago and we found out because one of the locals put it on craigslist, we figured he was full of it but sure enough that was a dang good gator. You really need to harpoon him from a small boat with a heavy line, a ton of logs in there very easy for them to go under them. We hunted it 3 nights and finally snagged him the 3rd night, he was smart though and that local guy would come out and follow us in his little bass tender thing which hurt. Good luck.

Most of the lakes have gators in them just go on google maps to find the lakes, you just gotta put in the time to find a good one then put in the time with the good ones. But for a gator to get to 10' in one of those smaller lakes they put up with a lot of ******** screwing with them, so they are all pretty smart. You gotta be patient.


----------

